# Dynaudio MW-180 - NOT Mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Came across this today in case anybody is interested. Dyn MW-180 NOT my auction. Don't vouch for it an any way. YMMV Yada yada Yada, etc. ad infinitum. 

Dynaudio MW-180 Component Speakers 3" voice coil - eBay (item 230488693185 end time Jun-21-10 16:13:59 PDT)


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Not MW180, but is an OEM Volvo variant. He has a history of trying to pass off the Volvo's as regular Dyn's.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

MACS said:


> Not MW180, but is an OEM Volvo variant. He has a history of trying to pass off the Volvo's as regular Dyn's.


X2 I will sell mine to match his price though and im honest with what I got


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

FWIW that guy sent me junk ass X-250's one time then made a big deal about taking them back.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> X2 I will sell mine to match his price though and im honest with what I got


Mark,
Are these in the auction the EXACT same speakers as the ones you have for sale?


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy Marks. That's a damn good deal on those drivers. I had a pair and they slam just as good as regular Dyn's.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

MACS said:


> Buy Marks. That's a damn good deal on those drivers. I had a pair and they slam just as good as regular Dyn's.


Oh I'm definitely considering buying his. I want to run 2 pairs. It seems these are kinda hard to find though.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

fish said:


> Mark,
> Are these in the auction the EXACT same speakers as the ones you have for sale?


To be honest, I dont know what he has but I know what I have....i posted the information that I have in the FS link in my sig  By the look of it, they look identical and I believe Volvo's use the same Dynaudio speakers through out their premium systems


----------

